# Apple M1 : How to tell if a VST is M1 native or of its intel running in emulation?



## asgardbsd (Oct 31, 2022)

All in the title ; How to tell if a VST is M1 native or of its intel running in emulation?

Basically, all the information I can find is about checking if an app is M1/Universal or Intel, by inspecting the .app file. However, this does not work for VST2/VST3/AU, as those are not app but plugin. I can't find a way from file explorer or from within Logic to tell if one of my VST or AU is M1 native.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 31, 2022)

You can drag a .component or .vst onto the Silicon app from iMazing and it will tell you (the help says Applications but it will look at the executables inside plugins): https://imazing.com/downloads


----------



## Berdinskikh (Oct 31, 2022)

You may check your plugins one-by-one, starting Logic in native and looking through Activity Monitor if there are any Rosetta containers appeared as soon as you open a new instance of AU. No way it is any fast or convenient, but not that demanding if you decide to check only those items, which are the must for the ongoing time.


----------



## soundslike72 (Oct 31, 2022)

Or you can get PlugInfo on the AppStore. Easily scans your plugins and gives you all the info you need.









‎PlugInfo


‎Ideal for audio professionals. Instantly reveals details about installed audio plug-ins. Links to publisher web sites and offers easy Finder access for maintenance. Apple's introduction of Apple Silicon delivers compelling performance in an incredibly efficient package for Mac users. It has...



apps.apple.com





- also see this thread:


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/pluginfo-audio-plug-in-explorer.127022/


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 31, 2022)

PlugInfo is $2.99. Works perfectly. Be sure to explore the powerful sorting options.


----------



## robgb (Oct 31, 2022)

As a relative M1 newbie, using PlugInfo I see that some plugins are "Apple, Intel 64" and some are Just "Apple." Does the former mean that the plugins are merely compatible or are they native? Or both? And if both, how does your DAW know which to choose?


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 31, 2022)

Here's the Manual: https://www.thinkersnacks.com/as-pluginfo-manual.html

With regard to your specific question...


> Architectures: A list of all CPU architectures directly supported by the publisher in this revision of the plug-in. Types are abbreviated as "Apple" for Apple Silicon including M1 and M2, and "Intel 64" for modern 64-bit Intel support which Apple Silicon hardware can typically run using Rosetta. Legacy CPU architectures include "Intel 32" for 32-bit Intel code, plus "PowerPC 32" and "PowerPC 64" for Mac
> hardware produced up until around 2005.


If a plugin is listed "Apple, Intel 64" it means there are two versions of that plugin. If you are running your DAW in Native Mode (not under Rosetta), it should automatically load the Native M1/M2 version.


----------



## asgardbsd (Nov 5, 2022)

Already knew about Silicon app from iMazing, even opened an issue/feature request on their github page about audio plugin integration. I checked the source code and it seemed relatively easy to implement (mostly needed to remove an hardcoded check for .app in the folder name (apple bundle).

However didn't knew about PlugInfo. Nice find.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 5, 2022)

Does anyone know if PlugInfo or anything else that can be RUN ON INTEL MAC to find out which of my plugins are ready for M1 native or not before I got out and buy one? I'm just curious to know which of my plugins will require Rosetta at this point in time.


----------



## cuttime (Nov 5, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> Does anyone know if PlugInfo or anything else that can be RUN ON INTEL MAC to find out which of my plugins are ready for M1 native or not before I got out and buy one? I'm just curious to know which of my plugins will require Rosetta at this point in time.


That's a good question. I _assume _that since the App Store lists compatibility with OS 10.9, it would.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 5, 2022)

although it just occurred to me that a lot of plugin installers would probably block install of AS plugins on an intel box...so it may be pointless question.


----------



## Lady Gaia (Nov 23, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> Does anyone know if PlugInfo or anything else that can be RUN ON INTEL MAC to find out which of my plugins are ready for M1 native or not before I got out and buy one? I'm just curious to know which of my plugins will require Rosetta at this point in time.


Yes. PlugInfo is a universal application that runs fine on an Intel machine and can identify what architectures your installed plugins can run on – even when they can't be loaded. It can also identify PowerPC-compatible plugins and 32-bit code installed on your machine.

You do need macOS 10.9 or later, as should be accurately reflected on the App Store. It took quite a bit of work with a patient user in Scotland to sort through some of the quirks peculiar to those older OSes, but I wanted to make sure that people in your specific situation had access to the utility.



Dewdman42 said:


> although it just occurred to me that a lot of plugin installers would probably block install of AS plugins on an intel box...so it may be pointless question.


None that I'm aware of. The Intel and Apple Silicon code are actually packaged in the same file.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2022)

I tried it already and I couldn’t see anything related to Apple silicon native code detection. What am I missing?


----------



## Lady Gaia (Nov 23, 2022)

Dewdman42 said:


> I tried it already and I couldn’t see anything related to Apple silicon native code detection. What am I missing?


Under the "Architectures" column you should see a list of supported architectures supported by each plugin. If that list includes "Apple" then it includes Apple Silicon native code. The user interface is intentionally minimalist but is explained in a fair bit of depth in the on-line manual.

Let me know if that doesn't clarify matters.


----------

